# New Zealand PR elgibilty confusion



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

I am planning to apply for NZ PR, when i checked the points eligibility i got 145 points.
Below are my eligibility points/qualification:
I pursed my Bachelors in 2007.
I have 6 years of experience in Software testing, including 2 years in Australia.
I got married recently (Nov 2013) -is there any rule that there should be some period after marriage to apply for a PR?
And also please advice is it better to apply through an agent? Do we face any issues/difficulties if we apply independently?
Do they ask for IELTS score to check English eligibly?

Thanks in advance for your advice.

Regards,
Shyam


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> I am planning to apply for NZ PR, when i checked the points eligibility i got 145 points.
> Below are my eligibility points/qualification:
> I pursed my Bachelors in 2007.
> I have 6 years of experience in Software testing, including 2 years in Australia.
> ...


Hi,

Only you will know if you have answered the EOI questions truthfully, so if you are happy with the score you have calculated it is ideal in order to gain automatic selection from the pool at the next fortnightly pull.

Just one question for you - when you lived and worked in Australia, what visa allowed you to live and work there ?

No there isn't any minimum marriage period rule. Regardless of the fact you are married, you will still have to prove you have been in a genuine de facto living together relationship that is going to last.
You will need to provide evidence of this - joint bills, mortgage, pictures, holiday photos etc etc.
Only apply through an agent if the process isn't going to be easy for you. If you are healthy and all secondary applicants are healthy then it's a relatively straightforward process to do yourself.
If there's a chance you may run into issues - ie if you have a health problem, then I'd consider using an agent.
You won't find you are treated any differently by Immigration. They do not place favour on a person either way.
If as part of your EOI you state that you have passed ielts at a sufficient level, you will have to prove it when you make the formal application if you receive the Invitation To Apply.
No point paying the money for IELTS now, putting yourself through the exam, then finding out you still await Invitation to Apply.

Regards,


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

It's amazing you managed to get married in Nov 2013, I'm sure inventing a time machine will give you extra points!!


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Opps soryy i got married in November 2012..not 2013..


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks escapedtonz for your reply.

I tried to fill the EOI application to check the ideal points, we got 145 including mine and my parter details.
I worked in Australia for 2 years 6 months on work permit(457) visa.
can it be possible to apply with out agent ?do we face any difficulties.Right now I`m checking with some of the agents in India, they are saying they stopped support with NZ visa due to some issues.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Thanks escapedtonz for your reply.
> 
> I tried to fill the EOI application to check the ideal points, we got 145 including mine and my parter details.
> I worked in Australia for 2 years 6 months on work permit(457) visa.
> can it be possible to apply with out agent ?do we face any difficulties.Right now I`m checking with some of the agents in India, they are saying they stopped support with NZ visa due to some issues.


Yes you can apply without using an Immigration consultant / agent.
You can easily submit your EOI online to start the process and continue through to completion without any assistance.
You shouldn't have any difficulties if you meet all the basic requirements, are eligible to apply and your EOI score is justifiable, then assuming you have no health issues or police certificate issues.
If your individual situation is considered straightforward you would be wasting money using an agent.
Having an application dealt with by an agent doesn't make it any more favourable to Immigration than an application done personally.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot escapedtonz .Your reply is very much helpful.

I need one more helpful information/assistance regarding EOI submission.

I am under assumption to claim 20 points for my partner`s qualification, when I researched through New Zealand immigration site I got to know that the 
College pursued by my partner is not in the awarding institutions in this list: India even though her qualification is “Bachelor of Technology”.
Can you please let me know if you have any idea on how to handle it? Please direct me to concern site or details if you know.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Thanks a lot escapedtonz .Your reply is very much helpful.
> 
> I need one more helpful information/assistance regarding EOI submission.
> 
> ...


You need to have your partners qualification assessed by NZQA.
For the EOI, NZQA PAR will suffice and can be done online. This will give you a preliminary assessment result within 20 days so you have an idea whether you can claim for it on the EOI.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks escapedtonz . Thisforum is really very helpful.
I will apply for NZQA assessment for my partners qualification.
Thanks.


----------

